# How long does fin regrowth take?



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

I just purchased a betta with severe fin damage. He is now in a clean, cycled warm 20 gallon tank, with about 4 gallons to call his own.










I was wondering how long it generally take fins to regrow? Anything I can do to speed this process up?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It shouldn't take him too long to regrow his fins if he's healthy. It doesn't look like they're too bad.

To speed things up: A high protein diet, stress coat, clean water (warm as well)

I've noticed that with stress coat, fins grow a lot faster when used in conjunction with a high protein diet.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

When I first got my female betta she had some damage to her fins, and they were completely healed within a week. Whereas my older male has had damaged fins for over a year and once he was finally distracted from tail biting, it took a couple of months before they grew back. So age probably has a factor, as would how often and for how long the damage has been occurring.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He's going to be a stunner when he recovers! Even if you can't get StressCoat, a good diet and clean warm water will do the trick.  I also have a friend who swears by exercising them with a betta mirror.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Indian Almond Leaves helps, as well. dunno if things like oak leaves and decaf green tea work as well. i always used IAL>


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

it doesnt take long at all if the fish is happy 

first off id feed him well, he's fairly thin, the little bugger. 
excersise is good too. a few minutes a day with a mirror works wonders.
you can add some stress coat (but VERY little), its actually not as good if used according to bottle. i always add just half of the advised amount...

othr than that, sit back and watch


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

